# is the iPod Classic compatible with Apple A1070 wall charger?



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

I've had a second-generation 20 gig iPod for three years. I ALWAYS charged it with an Apple wall charger, Model A1070, which has output marked 13 volts, 0.62 amps. This iPod started getting glitchy, so today I bought a new 80gig iPod Classic. I want to fully charge the new iPod before I do anything else.

But can I use the three-year-old A1070 wall charger? The A1070 cable clicks into the Classic dock connector just fine, but I am afraid to plug the charger into the wall unless I am sure it is compatible. The wall charger (model MB051LL/A) currently being sold on the Apple website (here: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...lm=M8636G/C&wosid=f77RFR8pRNpQ2SQ3Ep419NXsrhY) looks pretty much the same as the A1070 on the outside -- but I saw reference somewhere to the function of some connector pins being changed so that some older iPod accessories are incompatible with the newer models. Also, I think I saw on a website that the new charging input specs are 12 volts at 1 amp, but now I can't find that page now and I'm not sure of that. I hate to buy a new charger if its not needed.


----------



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

I was mistaken above in referring to my old iPod as a "second generation." I have now been instructed that this 2004 clickwheel (non-color screen) was deemed the "fourth generation." I am still trying to figure out if the 2004 charger, with its 13 volt, .62 amp output is compatible. . . .


----------



## MistaGlock (Oct 2, 2007)

bro look at the metal shell on the back, my ladys says 5 to 30 volts. and as long as that charger is in that area. it should work. under 5 and it prolly wont charge or itll take stoneages to charge, over 30 volts would fry the mainboard on the ipod. so be careful and make sure its in the center. i guess the higher the voltage the faster it charges, but its rated no more than 30 volts so u should be fine as long as its within those limits stamped on the back of the metal near the bottom of the connector


----------

